# New 312Bh



## Chris 312BH (Jan 31, 2011)

I also just purchased a 2011 Outback 312BH. Looks great and the wife and kid love the layout. It's similar to the Hideout we traded in with the exception of the rear buks vs rear room. I have not taken delivery yet but I keep finding out good things about my purchase. One question I have is in regards to the water tank capacity. On-Line it says a 43 gal fresh water, but in the brochure I have from the dealer it states 50 gal. All the sales people tell me "pretty sure it's 50 gal." Is there a label anywehre on the OB that lists the tank capacity.

Chris


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

I am no means an expert on the 312 since I am waiting for it to be built. I have read a ton about them and from that it looks like the tank is 43 gallons and they add the hot water heater capacity to get 50 gallons. Seems like a stretch but maybe it sells trailers. I'm looking forward to the 60 gallon gray tank. Being able to use the shower on weekend trips will be nice.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Kevin K said:


> I am no means an expert on the 312 since I am waiting for it to be built. I have read a ton about them and from that it looks like the tank is 43 gallons and they add the hot water heater capacity to get 50 gallons. Seems like a stretch but maybe it sells trailers. I'm looking forward to the 60 gallon gray tank. Being able to use the shower on weekend trips will be nice.


If you have 3 or more family members like I do, using the shower and washing your hands, the back gray water tank will fill up quickly. 
I finally bought a 30 gallon tote cause every other day I had to drain the sucker and dump it. 
Other than that we love our 312BH ! Used it 10 times last summer and already have 6 trips in the books for this summer.


----------



## Chris 312BH (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. Very creative calculating from the brochure to use the 6 gal water heater. After re-reading it the brochure stated 50 gal fresh water capacity, not 50 gal tank. Oh well I have water jugs if need be. The dual 30 gal grey tanks are a real nice touch. I already have a 25 gal. tote so we can always haul and dump if need be.

I just can't believe how much stuff we had in our old trailer. Our overpacking became apparant when we were cleaning everyting out of it. 42dvd's. I think we had back- up pots and pans for pots and pans we hadn't even used yet. I may have to learn from this lesson and do a spring clean every year and remove stuff that hasn't been used.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Chris 312BH said:


> Thanks for the responses. Very creative calculating from the brochure to use the 6 gal water heater. After re-reading it the brochure stated 50 gal fresh water capacity, not 50 gal tank. Oh well I have water jugs if need be. The dual 30 gal grey tanks are a real nice touch. I already have a 25 gal. tote so we can always haul and dump if need be.
> 
> I just can't believe how much stuff we had in our old trailer. Our overpacking became apparant when we were cleaning everyting out of it. 42dvd's. I think we had back- up pots and pans for pots and pans we hadn't even used yet. I may have to learn from this lesson and do a spring clean every year and remove stuff that hasn't been used.


I noticed the same thing when we upgraded. Then I went to the scales and was a bit heavier than I thought so I went back through the camper with some dot stickers I got from WalMart. I put one on everything in the camper. If I used that item within the year I took it off. At the beginning of a new camping season I went through and anything with a sticker got taken out with the exception of a few things like tools, spare tire, etc.


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

joeymac said:


> I noticed the same thing when we upgraded. Then I went to the scales and was a bit heavier than I thought so I went back through the camper with some dot stickers I got from WalMart. I put one on everything in the camper. If I used that item within the year I took it off. At the beginning of a new camping season I went through and anything with a sticker got taken out with the exception of a few things like tools, spare tire, etc.


Great idea.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Kevin K said:


> So your saying that the 60 gallon gray water capacity is seperated into two systems and it not shared between all gray water drains?


Yes, there will be 2x30 gallon gray water tanks. One from bathroom and one from kitchen sink.


----------



## Chris 312BH (Jan 31, 2011)

Yep 2 X 30 for grey. It's a nice idea and helps distribute the weight a little better as they fill.


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

Chris 312BH said:


> Yep 2 X 30 for grey. It's a nice idea and helps distribute the weight a little better as they fill.


Anyone doing a mod to connect the two. I could see using the shower holding tank more than the kitchen.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Kevin K said:


> Yep 2 X 30 for grey. It's a nice idea and helps distribute the weight a little better as they fill.


Anyone doing a mod to connect the two. I could see using the shower holding tank more than the kitchen.
[/quote]

Depends on what kind of showering you're doing. For for days of dry camping this year we filled both equally. We showered daily but only turned the water on to get wet, lather up, and rinse...not continuous. In fact I think maybe we filled the kitchen up first.


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

Dub said:


> Depends on what kind of showering you're doing. For for days of dry camping this year we filled both equally. We showered daily but only turned the water on to get wet, lather up, and rinse...not continuous. In fact I think maybe we filled the kitchen up first.


I might have a tough time teaching "the girls" the not continuous part


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Kevin K said:


> Depends on what kind of showering you're doing. For for days of dry camping this year we filled both equally. We showered daily but only turned the water on to get wet, lather up, and rinse...not continuous. In fact I think maybe we filled the kitchen up first.


I might have a tough time teaching "the girls" the not continuous part








[/quote]

Nah, my wife does well with it and her mother did fine too and it was the first time she stayed away from home and not in a 5-start hotel...of course she had to drink two bottles of wine by herself to get through the day...


----------



## Chris 312BH (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone attach an extension hose to the outside sink.

Our old trailer had the outdoor shower that came in handy for rinsing off our 5yr old and for cleaning some campfire pots and pans. Our 312bh does not have the shower but has the outdoor sink. I was thinking about attaching an extension hose to the outdoor sink to use for rinsing purposes. Just thought I would see if anyone has done this.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know about the current model year, but older Outbacks came with a coiled hose that you could attach to the outdoor sink faucet in place of the gooseneck. It has hose thread on the end to attach a spray nozzle. It works better than an outdoor shower to get the sand off of the kids and is a lot more fun for the parents to use on them. Just be sure to get all the water out of it and store it inside the trailer during the winter. It's a rude awakening to find out that it froze and has holes in it when you use it on the first trip of the year.

http://dwincorp.com/product_info.php?cPath=69&products_id=345&osCsid=2cd4fa79edfaff83b807d7243cebe4f2


----------

